
Code Health: Too Many Comments on Your Code Reviews? - dhotson
https://testing.googleblog.com/2017/06/code-health-too-many-comments-on-your.html
======
itsdrewmiller
This is all amazing advice - my most common comment in PRs is "Can you please
add your explanation as a code comment."

